# which country do we claim child benefit in (UK or Ireland)



## mosstown (10 Jan 2011)

We moved from UK to Ireland some months ago now.  My husband has continued to work in the UK and comes home to Ireland most weekends.  I dont work or claim any benefits.  We have 2 children in the local national school.  We own our house outright (no mortgage or debts).  My husband is Irish, children have irish passports and i am British.  
Would anyone know if we should be claiming CB in the UK or Ireland please ?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jan 2011)

You should claim Irish CB

*"Qualified Child* 
A child is a qualified child for Child Benefit if s/he is:

Under 16 years of age
Aged 16, 17 or 18 and either in full-time education or incapable of self-support by reason of long-term physical or mental disability
Ordinarily resident in the State
Not detained in a reformatory, industrial school or in legal custody."


----------



## Fatphrog (11 Jan 2011)

I wish those pen-pushers in Letterkenny would look at their own guidelines. Even though my family lives in the republic, I have to get a stupid form filled oiut every three months showing that I work here. I was a few days late in filling in this form a few months ago and CB was stopped for several months.

They behave towards me as though I'm claiming CB for children living on the other side of europe and not here in Ireland.

Get ready for a lot of red tape and form filling.


----------



## Bronte (11 Jan 2011)

Mosstown hope you're settling in well.  Social welfare produce a book that lists all entitlements and rules, it's much easier than going through their website.  If you go to their office you can get one.  You probably can order it off their website.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jan 2011)

Fatphrog said:


> I wish those pen-pushers in Letterkenny would look at their own guidelines. Even though my family lives in the republic, I have to get a stupid form filled oiut every three months showing that I work here. I was a few days late in filling in this form a few months ago and CB was stopped for several months.
> 
> They behave towards me as though I'm claiming CB for children living on the other side of europe and not here in Ireland.
> 
> Get ready for a lot of red tape and form filling.


 
You were late - so it's your own fault. Would you be happier if there were no checks on whether people were entitled to CB?


----------



## Fatphrog (11 Jan 2011)

I was late. That's not the point. I shouldn't have to be filling out that stupid form in the first place since the children live in Co. Louth and where I work is irrelevant.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Jan 2011)

Fatphrog said:


> I was late. That's not the point. I shouldn't have to be filling out that stupid form in the first place since the children live in Co. Louth and where I work is irrelevant.


 
It is the point. You're making allegations about people who have a difficult job to do when you can't be bothered to fill in the form on time. The fact that you work outside the State does indeed lead to the thought that perhaps your children are also residing outside the State and therefore you would not be entitled to CB hence the need to ensure on a regular basis that this is the case.


----------



## Fatphrog (11 Jan 2011)

Just so you know, those hard working heroes subsequently failed to update their system when the form arrived a week late. Despite assurances on the phone in october, november and december that they had the form and that the payments would be restarted, we didn't get CB until January. 

I'm trying to help the OP by warning of problems which she might face with the CB system. I didn't start a thread to gripe about the CB office in Letterkenny, I'm just pointing out how a small mistake in the summer meant that my family was without child benefit in the two months before christmas.

I made a small mistake in being late with a form that I shouldn't have to fill out in any case. The CB people made several mistakes and gave untruthful or misleading information to myself and my wife over the phone on several occasions.


----------



## Fatphrog (11 Jan 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> The fact that you work outside the State does indeed lead to the thought that perhaps your children are also residing outside the State and therefore you would not be entitled to CB hence the need to ensure on a regular basis that this is the case.



I live and work in County Louth.


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jan 2011)

Query answered. Thread closed.


----------

